# orthodontic prices



## crosswires

Wonder if anyone can give us some advice on orthodontic prices in NZ??
We were hoping to move to NZ but our boys are undergoing treatment for missin g teeth which includes braces,bridges then maybe implants in the future.
In the UK we get free treatment but only have a little info on prices in NZ.
Does anyone have an idea on how we can still move over but get the treatment for them without having to remortgage the house!!!


----------



## Guest

Free! Implants too! Goodness am I highly jealous... 

Due to a tumor in my upper pallet I've lost/will lose 12-14 teeth  in the USA implants are considered cosmetic so not covered. My dentist wanted $50k for implants. I found a dentist in So Cal who is doing them for 1,350 per tooth. Quite a steal considering...
I looked up costs in NZ and the implants typically cost around 7k per tooth. And it wasn't covered by ACC. 
I hope for your sake someone chimes up with a "ALL dental work for kids is free" otherwise I'd be staying in the UK.


----------



## Toni in Auckland

I'm still paying off a loan for dental work I had done in New Zealand. My recommendation is to stay in the UK where it is free and the work will be of a higher standard. If you're committed to emigrating find somewhere that either has free dental care or where your kids are covered by insurance. Australia has dental care as part of its insurance packages, whilst it doesn't cover the whole cost it pays a fair amount of it AND they can't exclude you for pre existing conditions. I wish I'd waited until I got here but hey easy to be wise after the event. I've heard of parents paying 7 grand NZ just for braces, easy enough if you've got a mortgage to add it to. This is serious money.


----------



## topcat83

Afraid it's not free in NZ, even for children 
So get as much done before you get here


----------



## Song_Si

pricey - my two nieces had, according to their father, the cost of a small new car 

just as an indication, found this place that had price guidelines. No idea what it all means, if you can compare with UK rates?



> Consultation $390
> Ages 6 –10:
> Early interceptive treatment for younger children
> Plate, RME (upper expander), Partial braces or similar $2400 – $3700
> 
> Ages 11+ and adults:
> Fixed braces upper and lower jaw (Speed brackets) from $7200
> Combination Fixed braces (Speed brackets) and RME or Herbst from $8700
> Invisalign from $6790
> Lingual braces (Incognito) from $13,000


It would be a small car, but _two kids v a new Suzuki Alto_!


----------



## tamarisk

Our kids' dentist said it would be cheaper for us to fly back to the UK with them to get their braces on - this was just for basic braces too and i think ours will need some quite full-on work doing.....Sigh. She also suggested perhaps getting the initial work done and braces fitted in the UK then just paying for maintenance in NZ. Our English dentist said that UK orthodontists weren't happy giving treatment on the basis that someone else would maintain it but i guess you don't have to tell them??!


----------



## baileyls

tamarisk said:


> Our kids' dentist said it would be cheaper for us to fly back to the UK with them to get their braces on - this was just for basic braces too and i think ours will need some quite full-on work doing.....Sigh. She also suggested perhaps getting the initial work done and braces fitted in the UK then just paying for maintenance in NZ. Our English dentist said that UK orthodontists weren't happy giving treatment on the basis that someone else would maintain it but i guess you don't have to tell them??!



UK- Orthodontic treatment is only available if your child fulfills certain criteria. Crowded/crooked smiles do not always qualify. Even if your child qualifies then the process of referral is not that quick. You will need to attend assessment appointments before braces are applied then frequent attendance during the process. 
UK Private orthodontists make a fixed charge of around £2500- £3500 for children. 
I would ensure that an NZ orthodontist is willing to take on an ongoing case and what they would charge. You would also need the UK ortho to provide a copy of the child's treatment plan and X-rays.


----------

